# Spare rib and cheddar ABT's w-q/view



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

GOing with the chicken wings I am doing, I decided to do some ABT's,  leftover spare rib meat from yesterday, cheddar, and wrapped in bacon.  Should be a good beer sippin' snack:

peppers:



spare rib meat:



cut away:



ready to go:



ABT's on the top rack, wings on the bottom,  

more pics to follow


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 28, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome abt idea.. Spare rib meat !!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks jax,  

i have a bit left over from yesterday, & I wanted some pork today.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

wings and ABT's mmmmmm


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

yes sir....

first cold beer just popped,  first shot of Beam not far behind.

About an hour out from opening the WSM for the first time to taake a peak.  Crusing along @ 230 degrees


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now I like those ABT's there Jim they look great and I think there should be some meat in all abt's too. Alot here use the little smokey's and I use alot of PP and other meats too.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks mark,

abt's are a blank canvass,  its all good.

on the smoker:


----------



## treegje (Feb 28, 2010)

it is unfortunate that the peppers are not available here,otherwise I would definitely try that

excellent job


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 28, 2010)

dang..  these ABTs are right up there with some of my favorites(shrimp & flying fish row stillare tops for me):


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 28, 2010)

Those look awesome, good job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks Great Jim...


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks folks,

I think I have 3 of the 7 left.  Gonna make some good breakfast tacos.


----------

